# Moving to Nerja



## Barry1983 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi. This is my first post on here looking for some advice please.

My Wife and I love Nerja, so much so we got Married there in 2016. We have always thought about moving out to live initially for 12 months (usually after returning from a holiday in the sun) but this time we are like "lets do it". 

If i explain our current situation perhaps someone might be able to relate to it and give us some advice or share their experience. 

I work offshore in the UK on a 2 on, 2 off rotation so can basically live anywhere. My Wife works for the NHS but can take a 12 month career break. We have a 2 year old son. 

We are looking to saving for the next 12 months so we have some income behind us. Then rent out our house in the UK for 12 months and rent somewhere in or around Nerja for 12 months. Our son will be 3, nearly 4 so we would like him to attend some form of pre-school or nursery for the 12 months. Ideally my Wife would like to do some form of work, possibly psychology/counselling based but pouring pints or cleaning houses would also work!

So yeah if anyone would like to share their experience or give some advice that would would be fantastic. Hopefully this is the start of a 12 month journey that will see us fulfilling our dream to live in the beautiful Costa Del Sol.

Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I live in the campo (countryside) with views over Nerja and Frigiliana and it really is a stunning location. We moved here with our son who was then five months old. In Spain, children start school at three years of age although it isn't compulsory until six. Our son who is now eight is fluent in Spanish and English and is learning German at school. The schools here are a lot stricter than UK. We know of several folk in your situation where they rent out their property in UK and one of them works offshore as do you. The prospects of work for your wife aren't great I'm afraid but not impossible. However, in our experience your plan suggests that your wife might not need to work at all since the cost of living here, in our experience, is far cheaper than UK. My advice is definitely to enrol your son into a Spanish school. I don't have any good advice about international schools although I am sure some are good. Not those around here. Your son will have no difficulty in learning Spanish and will be reasonably fluent by the time he is 6 or 7. Good luck in your adventure. We have been here nearly eight years and would never go back. We love it here and as far as our son is concerned, this is home.


----------



## Barry1983 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Thrax.

Thank you very much for your reply. 

I'm struggling to understand which tax system i will fall into, UK or Spanish. Being a Spanish resident (after 90 days) am i liable for Spanish tax on my UK employment earnings? I also need to figure out if working in the UKCS still counts as being "in country"? I don't suppose you or any of your friends would know the answers to this?

Many thanks

Barry


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look for off shore on the forum search. There was a time when there were loads of enquiries of people like yourselves posting


----------

